# Fall



## Carolyn (Sep 20, 2004)

The season's felt like they changed overnight this weekend. 

Fall is in the air! 





If you're sensing this in your area, just be sure to keep an eye onthose cooler temperatures at night for your outside little buddies.

-Carolyn


----------



## bunsforlife (Sep 20, 2004)

Oh its BEAUTIFUL Outside Caro! I love the fall,lived next to an apple orchard up until recently. The bunsseem more energetci too, but then it might just be me. I mayhave to take the little ones for an excursion in the backyard later, Ithink they'd enjoy that


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Sep 20, 2004)

Fall? LOL! Winter hit us a few weeks back alreadyCarolyn. Now the snow's gone but it got down to around 27*F(-3*C) last night. I have shredded paper in their insulated boxesalready, but last night I added some straw and both boys used it, Icame out this morning to find both in their boxes with the straw andshredded paper blocking their doors, lol.


----------



## AnnaS (Sep 20, 2004)

I hope its only Alberta. In toronto its 18 degrees now and tomorrow it will be 24


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 20, 2004)

I agree, bunsforlife, I do lovefall,

but hate what comes after it. I won't think about that rightnow. 

I kept wanting to make an apple or pumpkin pie yesterday, but didn't want it in the house, just wanted the smell. 

* * * * * * * * * * *

Did think of your snowfall,Laura!



Babies sounded like they appreciated the extra insulation.

* * * * * * * * * * * * *

Hope so too, AnnaS, for your sake.



-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Sep 20, 2004)

lol, AnnaS, tomorrow it's supposed to be 20*C (68*F)! Right now it's only 5*C (41*F), with a high of 10*C (50*F) today.


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 20, 2004)




----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 20, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote: *

I kept wanting to make an apple or pumpkin pie yesterday, but didn't want it in the house, just wanted the smell. 

* * * * * * * *



I feel like that too sometimes, Carolyn. I bought some of those scentedcandles that smell like them and they work a treat - better for thewaistline too!- Jan


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (Sep 20, 2004)

Fall?? I dont know the meaning of that word yet lol

Here in Toronto is' been nice and sunny all week with temperaturesbetween 24 and 28, which in American is like 75-80?? Somethin like that


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 20, 2004)

The leaves are changing here, and it's certainly a lot cooler.

Although, I'm pretty homesick right now. This is the first time in my29 years that I won't be in Vermont for the foliage. Every year myfamily goes apple picking and ona foliage drive and I can'tbe there for that.  

Other than that though, it is nice this time of year.


----------



## m.e. (Sep 20, 2004)

It's freezing here, or at least a lot colder thanit has been. Of course, I don't like anything lower than 50 degrees For someone who live in New England, I passionately hatewinter (though fall foliage is nice - makes campus prettier).*California hereI come!*


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Sep 20, 2004)

You guysare kidding me?It was still up near 100 all last week!

I'mdying here! I'm still bringing Sebastian in every afternoonso he won't be so hot, we're still watering the dickens out of our yardtrying to keep it from burningup!



I lovefall...

I'm sooooenvious!


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 20, 2004)

m.e. wrote:


> It's freezing here, or at least a lot colder than it has been.Of course, I don't like anything lower than 50 degrees ? For someonewho live in New England, I passionately hate winter (though fallfoliage is nice - makes campus prettier). *California here?Icome!*




Without a doubt, more pictures are taken at our campus in the fall thanany other time of the year. It really is breath-taking. 

Luvabun, I do burn candles, but I wanted the real macoy, ya know what Imean? Football was on, the bunnies were happy, it was a beautiful,crisp fall day, and it just felt like a pie should be baking in theoven. Soon enough. 

Stephanie, one of my favorite things to do is to pick an apple fromit's tree and get a whole bushel. Get home, and make a pie, and someapple sauce, candy apples. Apple smell is everywhere. I know I'll belooking at the apples on my counter wondering, "WHAT was I thinkinggetting this much?!" Happens every year.

Then it's time to go get my sugar pumpkins and cook them and freeze it.

-Carolyn


----------



## TrampNPigeon (Sep 20, 2004)

Just wait Raspberry... I bet you have a coldfront moving your way. At least it just hit us here in UTlast night... low was in the 30's with highs today in the 50's... andsnow on the mountains! It won't get that cold there sinceyou're a tad farther south and not as high of an elevation but I wouldbank on it cooling you off some at least. Coming from FL andnever getting to play in the snow I'm still enjoying it while I havethe time. It won't be too long before we are able to get backto the southeast (I hope) and we won't have it to enjoy thenanymore. I'm 25 years old and just went sledding for thefirst time in my life last year with my step-daughter. It wasSO much fun... I can't to do it with her again. Hopefullythis year we'll get her at the right time again! This nextwinter we plan to hurt ourselves and play "snowbird" for a week inJanuary when we're going to try and go home to see family andfriends. We'll love it while we're there but I bet we'll befreezing when we get back to Utah. 

-Cheryl


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Sep 20, 2004)

Cheryl, I've oftenwondered about folks who grow up with no snow! I would think that wouldmake the Holidays odd too! We love to sled! I'm so glad you got to go!As I've said before, my husband and I always end up with loads ofteenagers.Last winter we had a huge snow that ended up in awonderful sledding expedition with tons of kids! It was so much fun! Wehad knee boards, inner tubes, snow shovels, anything and everything youcould think of that would skim across the snow! I'm always the officialphotographer who stands byapplauding and laughinghysterically! I've got to show you some of the photos so maybe you willget "sledding fever" again! 

Sebastian's little girl and our oldest daughter-








Our oldest and middle daughters-







Our middle daughter and her guy-






my husband and a family friend-







the event that everyone had the most fun with- snow ramping!






most of the kids, our little girl and my hubby-


----------



## bunsforlife (Sep 20, 2004)

Yay snow! The reason I have to live north of the equator =D I love my snow


----------



## dreamgal042 (Sep 20, 2004)

I woke up this morning at 6am, was freezing cold,put on long pants and a sweatshirt, and sat at my computer for an hour and its funny, cuz i thought it was just morning frost, so i broughtshorts to school to possibly change into if it got too hot, but itdidnt! i ended up taking my sweatshirt off, but my pants werent toohot! its freezing here!


----------



## BunnyMommy (Sep 20, 2004)

Fall is my favorite time of the year! 

So glad it's here!!!


----------



## m.e. (Sep 21, 2004)

I guess I'm the odd one out then. Something in my soul dies when I see snow. 

No, not entirely , but I think I've got the whole Seasonal AffectiveDisorder thing, because winter is like a prolonged hell for me. Fall Idon't mind so much, mostly because the brilliant colors make up for thebitterly cold air. But the dark, and the cold and the snow...I swear assoon as I can, I am moving to a warmer climate.


----------



## TrampNPigeon (Sep 21, 2004)

Ya know Raspberry, the funny thing is that snowisn't nearly as cold as I thought it would be. For thatmatter, the air here honestly doesn't feel as cold as it feels in FLprobably 80% of the winter just because there is no humidity to speakof at all here. Thirty degrees in FL feels more like zerodegrees here because the 90%ish humidity keeps everything moist andcolder. I thought when we first moved here we would have tobuy a whole lot of winter clothing, but after 2 winters here we havereally only added a couple more sweaters and sweatshirts and a warmer,more snow appropriate coat for us both. Other than that wereally just don't get as cold feeling here as we thought wewould. It doesn't take long to learn how to layer clothesLOL! We still haven't taken the opportunity to go skiing yetwhich I'm hoping we can do this winter as it very well may be our lasthere. No telling yet where the military will take us next orif there will be a chance to ski there so we want to take advantage ofit while we can. 

The one issue I have with winters now is that (coming from FL) I amused to being able to run outside briefly (to get the newspaper or mailor take out the trash) without having to put shoes on at all and Ican't do that here because the snow gets them wet and cold both...brrrrr. Oh well.. my loving hubby got me great house slipperswith good soles on them so I could just slip them on for the quicktrips out of the house. Like I said... we're really enjoyingit up here a lot, at least weatherwise.... miss our families a lotthough, which is the hard part. Nothing like moving from thebeaches of the Gulf to the mountains of Utah for a bit of culture shockbut we enjoy it as much as we can .

-Cheryl


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 21, 2004)

Wow, Raspberry, great photos - everyone lookslike they're having so much fun! I never liked the cold, so when wefirst thought of moving to Canada we had only been in the summer, sowhen my husband suggested going in the winter to see if I could standit, I was a bit hesitant. However, like TrampNPigeon said, the air wasdrier there than it is here in England and although it got in the minus20s I didn't feel as cold as I do here when it's only a couple ofdegrees under. Now I love the snow - everywhere looks sobeautiful and peaceful, and it is FUN!!- Jan


----------



## bunsforlife (Sep 21, 2004)

hehe, the funny thing about me with weather is Iam an athsmatic. Humidity can make or break me. Theheat of summer combined with the humidity make it soooooo hard tobreathe, but if there is no humidity in the winter I cant breatheeither!

But I would much rather take a new england winter =) I love snuggling up with my hun while the snow falls...


----------



## bluebird (Sep 21, 2004)

I like fall the leaves are beautiful the weather is cool but not cold.bluebird


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 21, 2004)

M.e. - where in New England are you? I grew up inBurlington, VT.  I do know how awful the winters can be there though,especially how grey it is day after day after day. I'd get very blahthat time of year too and I swear it's from lack of sun. I am nowliving in Ottawa, which is pretty much the same as winters in VT (Ispent a lot of time here last winter in a long distance relationshipbefore I moved). It is a bit colder though, but thankfully by only afew degrees. And VT got A LOT more snow than Ottawa does, or at leastlast winter.

Raspberry Swirl, what a good looking family!


----------



## u8myhouse (Sep 21, 2004)

We've had really snow free winters around herelately. Growing up it was always snowing before Halloween, a couple ofyears ago it didn't snow till after Christmas. It's still pretty coldthough. Not Cananda cold, but cold. 

~Christine~


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Sep 21, 2004)

I really kind ofenvy those of you that have been able to move around and experiencedifferent places. I mean I'm glad that I've given my children thesecurity of the same home and schools, all their family and friendsright here, etc. But as I get older there are just things I wish I'dseen and lived. Despite the bad rap that Kansas gets it really doeshave it all when it comes to the seasons though. With a few exceptionsof bad snaps of weather, we have all fourbeautiful fullseasons.I can grow ferns and hostas or cactus, we havewindsurfing and water skiing or sledding,blizzards and icestorms or tornadoes! Only part of the state is without alot of trees and even that hasit's own beauty. When you lookacross therolling flint hills,covered in waves ofprairie grass and dotted with cattle...you can see for miles and miles.I'll take that over the smog of a big city any day!

Raspberry


----------



## bunsforlife (Sep 21, 2004)

Kansas... where the state tree is a telephone pole...

or maine... where the state bird is a mosquito...

hehehe, =) My parents lived in Kansas before I was born. Thatwas what they used to joke about. I am a navy brat, but Icame along at the end of the career so I didnt move too much, but Ienvy my siblings... they lived in Hawaii for petes sake!


----------



## m.e. (Sep 21, 2004)

I live in Southern Maine, about 30 minutes fromChristine (bet you could walk it in two hours ) She's right, wehaven't been getting near as much snow in the winter; I remember aThanksgiving several years ago when we actually got to go sleddingafter dinner. 

But it's the dark that really gets me, I am addicted to sunlight. Justworking on switchboard, which is a small, windowless room, kills me. Ineed light! And in the winter, the lack of light does things to mybrain chemicals and makes me depressed (S.A.D.) I have dreams aboutsunlight, I crave warmth, I go into a greenhouse and my endorphins gothrough the roof. Yeah...I really need to move out of New England.


----------



## bunsforlife (Sep 21, 2004)

Those UV lightbulbs do help with S.A.D.I suffer from it on occasion, they are a bit pricey, but plug them inin the winters and things look so much better!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 21, 2004)

I don't know about Maine claiming the mosquito.They die up there in the winter. Florida has mosquitos almost yearround! We generally claim the buggy for our state bird. Also, themosquitos in Maine are small and brown. You ought to see the big blackskeeters here. Scary stuff I tell ya!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Sep 22, 2004)

EEEEWWWW!!!! Here you guys go with moreFREAKY stuff! That's a dang blood sucking bug the size of ablue jay flying around on my screen! And in case youforgot.....mosquitos and I have relationship issues!!!!!!


----------



## otS3go (Sep 22, 2004)

if anyone happens to glimpse snow can you pleaseblow it my way? Had a serious snow droubt the last few years here, itsgutting .

Also: Do bunny &amp; snow get along?


----------



## dreamgal042 (Sep 22, 2004)

I think so...rabbitgirl had pictures of herbun(s) in the snow last winter i think. I dont know if they were justused to it, or if rabbits actually like snow...


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Sep 22, 2004)

*otS3go wrote: *


> ifanyone happens to glimpse snow can you please blow it my way? Had aserious snow droubt the last few years here, its gutting .
> 
> Also: Do bunny &amp; snow get along?


You can have the snow from Canada. Living here all your life, you learn to hate cold weather and snow.

My bunnies _love_ snow! They go crazy running circles, binkying, and digging tunnels if there's enough snow.


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 22, 2004)

We had snow in Newcastle this February whichlasted 3 days - guess it didn't get as far as Nottingham.Pernod and Perry love the snow, except they can't eat the grass. Theydo love to binky in it though -Jan


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 22, 2004)

Have any pictures of your bunnies playingin the snow??

-Carolyn


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 28, 2005)

Bumping this...because...I didn't want to start a new thread, and this one seemed appropriate for this plea. 

My daughter's kindergarten class is doing a project with fall leaves.The problem? I live in Florida! The leaves outside are still GREEN!(darnit all)

Anyone want to mail me a manilla envelope full of colorful leaves? They're light...wouldn't cost much more than a stamp....

Please send me a PM if you'd like my UPS box address to send me some leaves for her and her class to use. 

I'd SO appreciate it!!!

Minda


----------



## seniorcats (Oct 29, 2005)

*m.e. wrote: *


> I guess I'm the odd one out then. Something in my soul dies when I see snow.
> 
> No, not entirely , but I think I've got the whole Seasonal AffectiveDisorder thing, because winter is like a prolonged hell for me. Fall Idon't mind so much, mostly because the brilliant colors make up for thebitterly cold air. But the dark, and the cold and the snow...I swear assoon as I can, I am moving to a warmer climate.




I agree M.E.! I detest snow and we live in the snow belt -lots of lake effect snow. We had a record breaking 8 feetlast year and one of the biggest storms was in May. We gotover 12 inches of snow in 12 hours. Maybe it will bedifferent when I retire and don't have to commute every weekday. Then I can watch the cars sliding into the ditches frommy living room window.

This is the time of year when I kick myself for leaving North Carolinafornortheast Ohio. I highly recommend thepiedmont region of NC for perfect weather.


----------



## seniorcats (Oct 29, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> I really kind of envy those ofyou that have been able to move around and experience different places.I mean I'm glad that I've given my children the security of the samehome and schools, all their family and friends right here, etc. But asI get older there are just things I wish I'd seen and lived. Despitethe bad rap that Kansas gets it really does have it all when it comesto the seasons though. With a few exceptions of bad snaps of weather,we have all fourbeautiful full seasons.I can growferns and hostas or cactus, we have windsurfing and water skiing orsledding,blizzards and ice storms or tornadoes!Only part of the state is without a lot of trees and eventhat hasit's own beauty. When you look acrosstherolling flint hills,covered in waves of prairiegrass and dotted with cattle...you can see for miles and miles. I'lltake that over the smog of a big city any day!
> 
> Raspberry






LOL Raz, I envy all the stable and secure things you provide for yourkids. My dad was in the Army and my mom was in theNavy. By the time I was 6 years old, we had livedin3 different states and 2 different countries.Several times we moved after only 3 months in one place. I doenvy all those folks with a 'hometown'.

Kansas gets a bad rap? I thought it was the Heartland.


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 29, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> I really kind of envy those ofyou that have been able to move around and experience different places.I mean I'm glad that I've given my children the security of the samehome and schools, all their family and friends right here, etc. But asI get older there are just things I wish I'd seen and lived. Despitethe bad rap that Kansas gets it really does have it all when it comesto the seasons though. With a few exceptions of bad snaps of weather,we have all fourbeautiful full seasons.I can growferns and hostas or cactus, we have windsurfing and water skiing orsledding,blizzards and ice storms or tornadoes!Only part of the state is without a lot of trees and eventhat hasit's own beauty. When you look acrosstherolling flint hills,covered in waves of prairiegrass and dotted with cattle...you can see for miles and miles. I'lltake that over the smog of a big city any day!
> 
> Raspberry


Rass, you and your family will ALWAYS be welcome to visit me inToronto.( i have a small apartment now, but one day i'll have a biggerplace)

lol

Nicole


----------



## doodle (Oct 29, 2005)

Oops, editing because I goofed.


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 29, 2005)

Minda, I have some I could send, but I don'tknow how long they'd take or what they'd be like by the time they gotthere!. If no-one else can get you any, let me know.

Jan


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 30, 2005)

Not a problem, Minda. Send me your address in PMand I'll send them out to you tomorrow. We've got plenty of beautifulcolorful leaves here in New England. I just hope they keep their coloruntil you get them.

-Carolyn


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 30, 2005)

:highfive:Thanks Carolyn. I think if I had sent them, they would probably have been mush by the time they got there 

Jan


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 30, 2005)

She'll be thrilled with any leaves.  It's a hard project to do in Florida.


----------



## brimmhere (Oct 30, 2005)

to think its supposed to be around 65degrees here today LOL really makes me wonder if we are goingto have a hard winter with all these crazy temps!! imactually going to pick up 4 bales of hay today, just to beprepared. we lined kippers cage last nite with some straw andhay and he was all cuddled up in it this morning. luckly heis on an enclosed porch , but it still gets chilly out there as its notgot any insulation to it. but does block off the nasty wind and snow inthe winter.


----------



## Emmy-webby (Oct 30, 2005)

rangepansy:inkpansy:urplepansy:

Fall is in the air! Whoot. Don't you just love this time of season?Although, temperatures here in IL has been changing. First, its in the70's then in the 40-50s! 

Emmy's been shedding like crazy because of the change in temps. Me andTrina just spent the last 45 minutes outside combing her. She'sshedding truckloads!!

K&amp;E


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 31, 2005)

*LuvaBun wrote:*


> :highfive:Thanks Carolyn. I think if I had sent them, theywould probably have been mush by the time they got there
> 
> Jan




Agreed, Jan. Not only would it take some time to get here,you'd really want to make sure you take strides to preservethem. Looked up doing that on the net and found a couple ofdifferent techniques. Hopefully, they'll arrive to ElfMommywith color in tact.

ElfMommy, they're in themail.



Didn't botherputting the fresh leaves in it because I knowthat they'll dry out, lose their color, and just be a crumbled heap oftan leaves.





Let me knowif it worked when you get them tomorrow.

-Carolyn


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 31, 2005)

Thank you, Carolyn!!!!! I can't wait to see Bethany's face when she opens them up!


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 31, 2005)

What a little Doll! :inlove:

I hope whatever she has to do, the leaves work for her.





-Carolyn


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 1, 2005)

Carolyn!

We got the leaves! They are absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!! I hope she doesn'thave to use too many of them so I can use them around a fall photographof her to hang on her wall.  Thank you so much for taking the timeand the care to preserve them so well. Someday I will have to take thekids to the cold North during Autumn, to enjoy the colorful foliage!

Thank you again!!!

Minda


----------



## ruka (Nov 2, 2005)

Autumn is rainy season in Hawaii. But it's a lot cooler so I'm sure the girls will love the temperature.


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 2, 2005)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> Carolyn!
> 
> We got the leaves! They are absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!! I hope she doesn'thave to use too many of them so I can use them around a fall photographof her to hang on her wall.  Thank you so much for taking the timeand the care to preserve them so well. Someday I will have to take thekids to the cold North during Autumn, to enjoy the colorful foliage!
> 
> ...





I wish you could see them outside and when they still had moisture inthem. They were even prettier becausewhen the sunshines on them, WOW! Do those colors pop! I thinkthe laminated ones came out best though.

I was thinking about you and hoping that she'd have them. I hope she does well on her project. 

-Carolyn


P.S. I did think about your artistic abilities and figuredthat when she was done with them, you'd think of something to use themwith. If you want me to send you more, I will so that you canhave some for her picture. I just won't send themexpress. I'll send them snail mail. Let me know ifyou're interested.


----------

